# ETHERNET TRIC?!

## DArtagnan

Hi dear forum,

I have a strange problem with my ethernet card.

Simple ,i have not internet connection BUT on ifconfig command i got:

UP and RUNNING. ( i have static IP from my LAN )

The kernel was compiled with ethernet built in <*> instead "eepro100" module!

If i'll use the CD-install then there is no problem, my net connection is just fine.

Any idea?

Many Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

Ok, 

I loaded my Gentoo from CD-install and used:

 # chroot /mnt /bin/bash ( to use the old gentoo system )

Now the Ethernet works just fine...

Any ideea?

----------

## huw

sounds like you dont have the appropriate NIC drivers either compiled into your kernel or loaded as modules.

----------

## Guest

He said the kernel was compiled with ethernet build inside <*>

----------

## AutoBot

Hey pacman  :Smile: 

Is there some reason your not using a module for you NIC, and also did you do:

```

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

----------

## arkane

I wonder what the dmesg says in regards to the driver loading for the NIC when it's having issues.  Thats usually the first thing I look at.  that, and /var/log/*

----------

## CMitchell

 *pacman wrote:*   

> Hi dear forum,
> 
> I have a strange problem with my ethernet card.
> 
> Simple ,i have not internet connection BUT on ifconfig command i got:
> ...

 

i appear to be having this problem also.

i've configured approx 235905098 kernels, and i've had gentoo on this machine before - i have an eepro100 and it works.  but it's not picking it up for some reason when it boots up.  works fine off the cd install.

any ideas?

----------

## MacMasta

That's what, three quintillion kernels a day for your entire life? I know that feeling.

Try rebuilding the kernel, or grabbing newer source - perhaps the source you built with had/has a confilict with something.

~Mac~

----------

## DArtagnan

Hello AutoBot  :Smile: 

I did watever you said ..., I sent the computer to technical support because I think the net card is not OK ( it's build on motherboard ) and i took other computer   :Razz: 

Now it's running

pacman

----------

## Guest

Be sure to run dhcpcd eth0 if you have a such connection.

or if it tells you Up RUNNING but the ip is 198.xxx... or 10.. then you got it wrong.

First do ifconfig eth0 down then dhcpcd eth0  :Smile: 

----------

## DArtagnan

Thanks man, I'm already a ethX static/auto guru configurator  :Smile: 

----------

## psi29a

There seems to be several threads with people claiming stuff doesn't work quite right.  Same here, my aic7xxx, eepro100, pdcraid (or just the pdc in general) works great on the install 1.1a cd, works great on the 2.4.18 w/ xfs sources but when I use the 2.4.19-gentoo sources everything gets munged pretty badly.  aic7xxx dies horribly, the eepro100 loads but either locks up once I initialize it with ifconfig or it does initialize but no packets go in or come out, and my promise controller pukes and I loose my raid abilities.  I've tried many diffrent ways to get the 2.4.19 working with everything and even made it bare bones just to test (no pre-empt or latancy options enabled ) and they still die.  I do hope that when 2.4.19 gets out of development it is at least a bit more stable.   Are there any workarounds you guys know of, other than adding the latency and pre-empt and xfs patches to plain vanilla 2.4.18?  -- psi

----------

